# Moving large tank



## jasonc (May 10, 2010)

Hi All,

My first post in years. Hope all is well with all the fellow hobbyists. 

For those who have experience in moving large tanks.. Are there any moving companies that specialize in such service? The tank in question is about 7'x2'x2' and I just needed it moved from the garage into the living room. The stand is the same dimension. 

I have contacted a couple of moving companies and unfortunately they were not comfortable in moving larger tanks.

Any recommendations would be appreciated. 

Stay safe everyone! 

Cheers, 

Jason


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

I think any company that would move a piano would be able to move a large fish tank...


----------



## jasonc (May 10, 2010)

It's actually harder to find the movers that will take on the job than previously thought.

I have contacted 4 places so far. 2 companies already turned down the job and the other 2 didn't even reply.



kivyee said:


> I think any company that would move a piano would be able to move a large fish tank...


----------



## jasonc (May 10, 2010)

I'm sure they are all "able" to, they just didn't "want" to take on the job for some reasons. &#128557;



kivyee said:


> I think any company that would move a piano would be able to move a large fish tank...


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Yeah, could just be something that they are unfamiliar with - I have dealt with Bill at Mighty Movers to move a piano - he was pretty decent to deal with. https://www.themightymovers.com/ if you want to give them a try.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Do you have 4 strong friends? Is there room to move, tank and two people abreast? With one more friend, you could relay when going through a doorway.
I moved a 120 gal with just one other person. Of course, that was 5 yrs ago.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

jasonc said:


> It's actually harder to find the movers that will take on the job than previously thought.
> 
> I have contacted 4 places so far. 2 companies already turned down the job and the other 2 didn't even reply.


Maybe pick a moving period that isn't a 'peak period' when they are busy like the middle or the end of the month. I have moved twice with my 210 gallon tank and both times, the movers were okay moving the tank and stand including down multiple flights of stairs


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Dietmar said:


> Do you have 4 strong friends? Is there room to move, tank and two people abreast? With one more friend, you could relay when going through a doorway.
> I moved a 120 gal with just one other person. Of course, that was 5 yrs ago.


 Everything was easier 5 years ago, I always had lots of follow hobbyist that would help out with a move too. During this pandemic might be a little harder. Merry Christmas & Happy New year to all my fishy friends on the coast.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Speak to Eric over at Fish Addicts. He has someone he recommends for moving big tanks

Good luck!

(If by chance your garage and living room are on the same level - you can build a dolly and it only takes 2 people to move the tank) I went through this exercise years ago to move a 210 and 180g (stand and all)


----------

